# Sweet lil mixed bag



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Me n a buddy enjoyed a fun morning collecting this sweet lil mixed bag today.

Edit - Ive received several pm's and texts asking if we collected this bag on a jump shoot. Just thought Id clarify that for the masses. This was not a jump shoot. The greenhead and Geese were all shot over a decoy spread. The Rooster we chased down with the pointers after the morning flight was over.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Now thats a combo!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice! Are those Utah snows? I haven't seen any this year.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Mixed bags are interesting. That mixed bag is particularly interesting! Nice job!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Nice! Are those Utah snows? I haven't seen any this year.


Indeed they are. Been seeing quite a few this past week. Wish they would decoy as easy in the spring as they did today.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice greenhead!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That's an awesome combo, congrats. I imagine that was an absolute hoot.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

This should be in the upland game section as well! That is quite a combo.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

How well do the geese hold for a point? Just kidding, that is one of the best mixed bags I've ever seen! Awesome job!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Man I could make an awesome gumbo out of that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet shoot man!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good lord, how long is that shotgun barrel?

Oh, and nice birds!


-DallanC


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Good lord, how long is that shotgun barrel?
> 
> Oh, and nice birds!
> 
> -DallanC


Its just a 28" barrel but I have a Jebs extended/ported choke on there. Looking back at the photo it does make the barrel look awfully long.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> How well do the geese hold for a point? Just kidding, that is one of the best mixed bags I've ever seen! Awesome job!


Funny lil story given your question/joke. The guy that shot these with me went out the following day. He was sitting over his spread and a bunch of roosters were cackling behind him. Once he figured the flight was over he hiked out into the field where he'd heard the Roo's. Suddenly a Goose erupts from the grasses and takes flight. After dropping and retrieving the goose he's surprised to find that its double banded. 1 silver n 1 yellow band. Not quite held for a point but kinda in the neighborhood. LOL!


----------

